# Failed to turn on climate message on app



## Akurtts (Dec 22, 2018)

While trying to precondition our Model 3 we’ve gotten this message a few times and haven’t successfully been able to start the climate via the app. 

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

My wife's phone allowed her to drive, but not proximity unlock so she logged out and back into the app and all was well. 

Try that, sign out of the app and back in.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Akurtts said:


> While trying to precondition our Model 3 we've gotten this message a few times and haven't successfully been able to start the climate via the app.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


Do any other remote functions work, like lock/unlock, trunk, frunk, charge percentage, etc? I'm trying to understand whether the issue is specific to climate, or just a general connectivity issue between your phone(s), Tesla's servers, and the car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Akurtts said:


> While trying to precondition our Model 3 we've gotten this message a few times and haven't successfully been able to start the climate via the app.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


was your battery above 20%?


----------



## Akurtts (Dec 22, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Do any other remote functions work, like lock/unlock, trunk, frunk, charge percentage, etc? I'm trying to understand whether the issue is specific to climate, or just a general connectivity issue between your phone(s), Tesla's servers, and the car.


The car will unlock when I walk up to it and open the door but none of the remote controls work.

I can see charge level and was able to initiate an update via mobile app- just not do anything else.

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Akurtts (Dec 22, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> was your battery above 20%?





MelindaV said:


> was your battery above 20%?


It was/is above 20%.

Thanks!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Akurtts said:


> While trying to precondition our Model 3 we've gotten this message a few times and haven't successfully been able to start the climate via the app.


I've had two things cause that: Sentry Mode turning off LTE, and the LTE signal being weak at work.


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

Usually for connectivity problems a "two thumbs reboot" of the car computer and a power on/off of the phone will resolve most issues. Especially after a firmware update.

Often the phone will still unlock your doors/trunk/frunk since it uses bluetooth for that. Normally you can open your frunk as soon as you open the app and do not have to wait for the car to wake up and connect..... provided you are within bluetooth range.

Setting climate and other controls uses LTE/Wifi.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Akurtts said:


> While trying to precondition our Model 3 we've gotten this message a few times and haven't successfully been able to start the climate via the app.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


As others say - that error can be caused by a handful of issues - problem with the car communicating, and more often in my case, crappy wifi not getting the http ack from the mothership properly. Hard to diagnose sight unseen unfortunately. I find a reboot and airplane mode pulse fixes most every issue I've had.


----------

